# adhesive for tiles on tile redi niche



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

When you buy the tileready shower base, they send a two part epoxy thinset for setting the tiles to the base. Very sticky stuff, but it works. You would probably be better off getting a premade niche from a tile supply house that's made out of precast foam. You run the kerdi right into and cover the whole thing. No need for different thinset.
Mike Hawkins


----------

